# Msi hd6950 twin frozr iii or zotac gtx 560 ti amp edition



## Gamersam (Mar 26, 2012)

i want a new graphicscard and i am confused b/w MSI HD6950 TWIN FROZR III OR ZOTAC GTX 560 TI AMP EDITION .
My max budget is 15.5K
please help me people 
THANX


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 26, 2012)

6950.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Mar 26, 2012)

i was in the exact same confusion a few weeks back for my friend (except that the 6950 was a sapphire 2gb reference card). ended buying the 6950 after a lot of discussions. no regrets


----------



## ico (Mar 26, 2012)

HD 6950 2GB.

Or wait for HD 7850 2GB.


----------



## Skud (Mar 26, 2012)

6950 2gb.


----------



## RiGOD (Mar 26, 2012)

Better wait for the HD 7850. If you can wait a bit longer, see what the Kepler has to offer in that range.


----------



## Skud (Mar 26, 2012)

Then the wait is not going to be over quickly.


----------



## Gamersam (Mar 26, 2012)

I could WAIT but only till the month of june . And what would be the price of the new cards ?
my final configuration is

Component	Make	Price
Processor	AMD Phenom II x6 1090T	8800
Motherboard	Asus M5A88-V EVO	8050
RAM	G-skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9S-4GBXL	1665
ZOTAC GTX 560Ti AMP - 13500 or  MSI HD6950 TWIN FROZR III- 15500
HDD	Seagate Barracuda ST500DM002 500GB SATA Internal Hard Drive	 4,697.00
DVD Writer	ASUS 24X Sata Black DVD	1150
PSU	Corsair GS600	4000
Case	iBall Bullet Mid Tower Cabinet (Gaming) or nzxt lexa s - 4,509
Monitor	Benq 18.5" G922HDAL LED Monitor 5,985
Mouse	Razr cyclosa bundle - 2700
Keyboard	Razr cyclosa bundle - 2700
Mouse Pad	Razer Goliathus Fragged Omega S - Speed/Control	500
UPS	APC 800VA	2800
i dont need the speakers 
total - now at internet its 60500
also tell me the shops if you can I live in gurgaon and can get these parts from delhi if cheaper .
thanx


----------



## Skud (Mar 26, 2012)

Where are you getting a 6950 TF3 at 13.5k? Is it the 1gb model?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 26, 2012)

wait for HD7850 or kepler. 
even 6950 is ok but still atleast wait for 7850.


----------



## jasku (Mar 26, 2012)

Skud said:


> Where are you getting a 6950 TF3 at 13.5k? Is it the 1gb model?



million dollar question!


----------



## Gamersam (Mar 26, 2012)

PLEASE CAN ANY ONE TELL ME WHEN ARE THOSE 7000 SERIES CARDS RELEASING.
AND the msi 6950 is actually available at 15000


----------



## RiGOD (Mar 26, 2012)

Skud said:


> Where are you getting a 6950 TF3 at 13.5k? Is it the 1gb model?



He told 15.5k right? 13.5k is for the Zotac Amp I guess.


----------



## d6bmg (Mar 26, 2012)

If for 3D modeling/viewing, then 560ti, otherwise 6950.


----------



## Skud (Mar 26, 2012)

@Rigod: He has corrected now. I should have quoted. 

@OP: If you don't want to wait, get the 6950. It is a very good card for its price. You can go for the Sapphire dual fan model to try your luck in unlocking.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Mar 26, 2012)

Whats your PSU and Cabinet.

6950 is a BIG card.


----------



## Skud (Mar 26, 2012)

Not the present custom PCB-based models. Its as long as yours mobo's width, you just have to take care for clearance behind the card, ie, no HDDs behind the card if there's a space constraint in the cabinet.


----------



## kapilove77 (Mar 26, 2012)

I vote for Msi 6950 as i am using it i am proud of this card!


----------



## dibya_kol (Mar 26, 2012)

wait for kepler's 660/650 or amd's 7870/50 . If u can't wait go for 6950.


----------



## ico (Mar 27, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> *If for 3D modeling/viewing, then 560ti,* otherwise 6950.


If 3D modelling/viewing, then also HD 6950.

I remember correcting you and others on multiple occasions. 



Spoiler






ico said:


> Gourav Kundu said:
> 
> 
> > @rahulmax
> ...






One more link you'd like to follow - **www.thinkdigit.com/forum/1607682-post18.html*


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 27, 2012)

Agreed.


----------



## Gamersam (Mar 27, 2012)

Thanks guys but i still want to know till how much time i would have to wait.


----------



## Skud (Mar 27, 2012)

7800 cards should be here in next month.


----------



## Gamersam (Mar 27, 2012)

GUYS CAN YOU HELP ME WITH SOMETHING PLEASE
I AM AGAIN GETTING CONFUSED BTW A GAMING CONSOLE AND A GAMING PC THE BUDGET FOR PC IS 55K.
CAN YOU HELP ME
my reasons are pc games are cheaper and ps3 is getting old and on my gaming pc i would get a msi twin frozr 111 6950hd graphics card which is better than the ps3 graphics card.


----------



## Skud (Mar 27, 2012)

Pc ftw!!!


----------



## ico (Apr 1, 2012)

Closing this thread.

PC vs Console is a matter of personal choice.


----------

